# Recording Alerts forum



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Closing the Recording Alerts forum is REALLY a stupid idea. There is way to much BullS### in the TV Show talk forum.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The recording alerts forum doesn't have a lot of traffic and drifted away from its original intent. The TV Show talk forum is much better suited for the subject matter contained in the alerts forum. 

As far as the TV Show talk forum having BS, that depends on who you talk to. I think the forum does what it's supposed to do.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

n0qcu said:


> Closing the Recording Alerts forum is REALLY a stupid idea. There is way to much BullS### in the TV Show talk forum.


Last season (or maybe the one before), I made a bunch of posts for the season/series premiers. Some vocal individuals pissed and moaned that it was too much, to cluttered, etc. So I stopped. Guess that turned out well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If there are posts that violate DBSTalk rules, then those should be reported in case moderators miss seeing them.

We also try to catch off-forum-topic threads and move them, but sometimes it is good to report those as well in case we have missed them.

But if we are just talking "BS" for "BS" sake... that's probably true of almost every forum, and almost every other Web site as well... there's bound to be topics not of interest to me or ones I like but others don't... that kind of comes with the territory.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

The nice thing about the alerts forum was the email notifications on new postings so that we could get alerts even if we aren't logged in... While I enjoy the TV Show Talk forum, it gets too much non-alert type messages for it to be good for email alerts.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

jeffshoaf said:


> The nice thing about the alerts forum was the email notifications on new postings so that we could get alerts even if we aren't logged in... While I enjoy the TV Show Talk forum, it gets too much non-alert type messages for it to be good for email alerts.


What was once a nice thing became a burden as it moved away from actual alerts to threads individuals thought were important.

I also liked the emails alerting me to a program change, but sadly that's not the way it was used lately and instead I would constantly receive emails regarding shows that were correctly set to record.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> What was once a nice thing became a burden as it moved away from actual alerts to threads individuals thought were important.
> 
> I also liked the emails alerting me to a program change, but sadly that's not the way it was used lately and instead I would constantly receive emails regarding shows that were correctly set to record.


That's really what drove the decision...

Instead of surprise scheduling changes being posted to alert people... more times than not it was was a thread like "record the season finale" that only alerted people to something they should already have known if they cared about the show.


----------

